# Looking for work



## MARIA CARD (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi

I am not sure whether I am in the correct area of this Forum.

I am a portuguese lady who has lived for the last 34 years in Guernsey, Channel Islands.
I have now returned to Portugal and I am looking for work within the expats community:
teaching portuguese, translation work, PA work or house/baby/granny sitting.
I look forward to hearing from you.
Kind regards
Maria


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Maria. 

It'll probably help you if you told us what area you're based in?


----------



## MARIA CARD (Feb 7, 2015)

Sorry, I am currently living in Faro


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

Ii worked in Albufeira for 2 years. what i did was go around all the hotels asking if there was any vacancies.

Try this website: http://www.olx.pt/

Good luck


----------

